# How do you uninstall the current font hack? I don't want to screw it up.



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I decided to take the plunge and install the font hack on my K2i (version 2.5.3). I've had the screensaver hack on for a while with no problems, so I figured what the heck. Anyway, I went through the instructions and after I installed the georgia2 font, ejected my Kindle from the computer & restarted it, the menu button would not work...nor would any of the others. The selector would scroll down the list of my collections, but would highlight them all and they were not clickable. I turned my Kindle off fully & then back on but when it came back on all that was showing on the screen was the name of my Kindle, the amount of free space on the thing and the time. I freaked! I thought for sure I had killed it!

After a minute I decided to try a hard restart. It came back on, gave me some weird error message telling me that there was an error with the software & it could not update at this time & to press R on the keyboard to continue using my Kindle. I pressed R (crossed my fingers) and in a second my collections list showed back up, filled with all my books, and the font was indeed different. So, the crisis was averted, but sadly, after all that I have discovered that I just can't stand the new fonts. I guess I've gotten used to the regular ones, so I figured I'd just uninstall the font hack, but I couldn't find any actual instructions for how to do that for this current version of the hack. I wasn't sure if I should try to use the uninstall instructions from the older font hack versions & wanted to avoid anymore scary moments with my Kindle, so if anyone can point me in the directions of the uninstall instructions for the latest font hack I would be very grateful!

Edited to add: I found the original instructions for uninstalling the earlier font hack versions that had been put out & went through the steps-copying the uninstall bin file to the root directory, updating the software & letting it restart, but the linkfonts folder is still in the root directory & I think it is wonking up my Kindle. After I uninstalled the hack I noticed that the last collection I viewed wasn't going to the top of the list anymore. And, the last book read in a given collection is now appearing at the bottom of the list rather than the top as it did before.  If I delete the linkfonts file from the root directory will it screw anything up on my Kindle? I'm totally paranoid now. I should have stuck with just the screensaver hack I think.

*Finally got all the wonkiness taken care of. After reading all 10 pages of the "Georgia 2 on my Kindle" thread I discovered that my Kindle was not going to explode if I removed the (no longer needed) linkfonts file from the root directory. Of course nothing is that easy, so naturally once I had it deleted I also discovered that the time on my clock was 4 hours behind for some reason. Once I did a full restart, turned the wireless on & did a "sync & check for items" TWICE. The clock corrected itself and that seems to have fixed the collections issue. All seems to be well now and I can get back to doing what I should be doing with my Kindle...reading. 
*


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Which fonts hack are you talking about?


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm talking about the latest font hacks that were posted after the 2.5.3 update came out for K2i. The original post regarding the newest version of the font hacks was in the thread linked below.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27527.0.html


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Run the _uninstall update, restart your kindle, and delete the linkfonts folder.

Note that your weird issues shouldn't have happened with the latest version, or been avoided by using the autoreboot feature.

Also, restarting a kindle with a custom hack binfile still in the root == bad idea


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

NiLuJe said:


> Run the _uninstall update, restart your kindle, and delete the linkfonts folder.
> 
> Note that your weird issues shouldn't have happened with the latest version, or been avoided by using the autoreboot feature.
> 
> Also, restarting a kindle with a custom hack binfile still in the root == bad idea


Thanks for the reply. Since I was using the latest font hack I'm not sure why I did have such trouble. In the original thread adding the autobook file was presented as an either/or step that wasn't required, so I left it off. Live and learn. Luckily, I never restarted the Kindle with an uninstalled bin file in the root. It let me update my software after copying the install bin file, then when I finally got it to a point where the "mouse" was working again it also let me update once the uninstall bin file was in the root directory. Thankfully it is back to normal and not a doorstop.


----------

